

Via handwriting analysis, scholar discovers unknown Magna Carta scribe - benbreen
http://phys.org/news/2015-09-analysis-scholar-unknown-magna-carta.html

======
PeterWhittaker
That is a level of meticulous detail and analysis that simply leaves me numb.
I have nothing but respect for people who can do work like this, I consider it
almost magical.

